# 55g build. Stand refinish, 3D background



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok so I got this 55g with stand and sump for $60 off craigslist about a month ago. I was remodeling my bedroom so I didn't pay much attention to the tank. heres how it turned out
before








after

















but any way, *** started on the stand. I thought it would look better if it was glossy black and more modern looking so i ripped off the moulding and sanded it down as far as i could.









then added flat moulding and used wood filler to fill all the holes/cracks and used watered down joint compound to fill the grain that was too deep to be sanded by hand.

















Then painted it with a bunch of coats of primer with wet sanding in between a few of the coats









then black









after the second coat i am going to use rubbing compound and then polishing compound and if i don't get the look I want then I'm going to coat it with polyurethane.

another thing is the sump. I have never used one before. *** looked at it and get the idea but if anyone wants to give me pointers, please do. the part with the question mark is a hole. it looks like the water will overflow there and into the 10g tank but then theres no way to run the return line and if i run the return line throughout it, then theres nowhere for the water to run into the 10g









It's an external overflow which I heard could be problematic due to siphon loss. it came with 2 rio 1100 pumps. idk why I would need 2? 2 t-5 lights
and this round tower thing that I have no idea. complete guess since I've never seen one but maybe a protein skimmer?









after i get the stand done I plan on starting the background


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok another question. does anyone have experience with building a background with white foam board? i have only used the pink/blue and is quite a bit denser than the white but i just found some white in my attic and will save me money since the blue/pink is like $30 per sheet. should i be worried about the strength of it when siliconed to the glass?

also, 90 views and no one has any input or comments? I'm posting this so you guys can let me know what you think


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Stand looks great! I'm not sure about the sump, but I'd want to add some mechanical filtration ahead of the bio balls, or you'll be cleaning them (and the rest of the sump) out like crazy. I you have room for a larger sump tank, I'd suggest using something with enough space to get all of those parts inside. Simpler is usually better, when possible. :thumb:


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

thats what i was thinking but have no idea where or how i could put the mechanical filtration since the bio balls are right where the water comes in


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Move the bio balls down to the tank, and put some filter mesh in where the bio balls are now. It's good to have the filter mesh up where it's easily accessible so you can clean it regularly. As for the design of the rest of that sump, I have to admit, I don't get it. It's kind of an awkward set up that doesn't seem to make very efficient use of the tank space. Here's a drawing of what I've done. It's contained in a 20 long, which give me plenty of room for filtration, return pump and heater. Minus the heater, you could put together a similar system with what you have.










The green is a filter sock at the intake, blue sections are additional mechanical filtration, and the 'swirlies' are bio filtration similar to your bio balls. Just one of a million ways to do it. Just make sure everything's accessible for cleaning, there's plenty of media, and enough extra space to hold overflow if the pump stops.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

The bioball container/ the whole unit is made to sit on top. it won't fit in. A 20 gallon won't fit under the stand. Would 2 10g work since I have 2 pumps?

Anyways, heres the progress on the background (stand just needs to be polished)


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

Great start on the background! Can't wait to see how it finishes up. I don't know how a two tank, two pump sump system would work. I'm sure there's a convoluted solution, but it would probably be more trouble than it's worth. Stick with the single ten gallon, and pack as much media in there as you can.

Give the one you have a test run. Just because it looks funny to me, doesn't mean it can't do the job.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah thats what i was thinking, 2 tanks would just complicate things. Ill get a few pics to show how the sump works in more detail. One thing that I wish i could change but, i don't know how, is that there is nothing to spread the water over the bio balls. it just shoots it straight into them from the pipe.

anyways here an update on the stand and background








and i have to give credit to Benaiah for the inspiration. Check out his build at http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... c&&start=0








depth


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

ok I have a question. I bought 1 quart of drylok today (anyone know if this should be enough or should I have got the 1 gallon?) but my main question is that I'm almost done carving but I siliconed on a few pieces just a little bit ago, if I drylok today, will the silicone not fully cure or will it continue to cure even underneath the drylok?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

You should be probably be with a quart of Drylok. When I did my DIY background for my 55 I ended up with about 4 coats of Drylok on the BG and I still had at least 80% of the gallon left so you'll be close but should be okay.

I would probably let the silicone cure up overnight before Drylocking it. It may still cure even once coated, but why take the chance and mess up all your work just to save 1 day :wink:

BTW- Looking good so far :thumb:


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

thats true, why take the chance. I've done 2 backgrounds with cement so this will be my first with drylok. How long did you wait in between coats and is it thick enough to hide the lines in between the different sections of the background?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I waited overnight for each coat. It takes a good 8 hours or more to really set up well between coats. It wont really hide any lines much at all, which is a good & bad thing actually. Good because you wont lose any details you worked hard to carve into it, but bad if you don't have your seams feathered in pretty well. It will "Slightly" hide a seam, but only if it is a very small one.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

Done carving and did a test fit. Everything looks good. Drylok tomorrow. I realize that it takes up a lot of space in some places but, I love the depth it gives the tank.

















and pictures of the sump
HOB overflow








Straight to the bio balls








to mechanical filtration chamber








and my guess is that the output hose is skinnier than the hole, it runs up through the hole and at the same time, the water overflows into the 10gal. The piece with all the small holes is just for support. theres no way for water to flow over it


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

and steve, the cracks i am talking about are from where i cut the background into 3 pieces. they're pretty hidden but if I put enough drylok in the cracks do you think it would mask whatever part that might be seen?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I think it probably will cover them well enough, because honestly I'm looking at the pics and I really can't even tell where the sections meet even bare foam stage. So I bet you'll be okay.

It's looking good, without going back to see if you mentioned in the first post or not, do you have any plan for what your going to stock it with?


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

haven't looked into it too much yet but Im thinking haps and peacocks. On a tight budget though so ill probably slowly add fish


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Cool that's what I am planning to stock my 55 I'm building with as well :thumb: I was going to do mbuna at first, but after awhile Peacocks really won me over.


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah i think it would be really cool to have a front tank but that will be my next tank lol. *** been watching your build and was actually planning on using your lighted background idea but I decided I really just want to finish it so Im skipping it this time


----------



## Dart032 (Dec 9, 2011)

If i started over on my background id do this...id make styrofoam rocks to cover the seems and silicone them over to cover them up...i used great stuff and it doesnt have the same texture as the white styrofoam and is much harder to work with so i wouldnt recomend going that route


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

painted with 3 coats of drylok








some shadowing








siliconed in








and 2 rocks i made that should be right at sand level









it has been drying a few days now


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

soooo, i finally got everything done and set it up in my room. As i was filling it, i noticed a crack in the bottom left corner of the plastic framing  I've been researching and some people say the plastic doesn't serve any structural purpose besides the middle brace on top and others say the tank will explode. what do you guys think?


----------



## MalawiBlue (Dec 11, 2002)

The plastic provides no structural support and is essentially a frame for the glass to sit in.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Agreed, the bottom pane of glass helps keep the tank together at the bottom, it it much stronger than the black brace. Now, the top doesn't have a pane of glass but it does have the brace to hold it. Savy?


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've decided to just go for it. heres a pic of it all set up


----------

